# Clair



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Clair, have you ever listened to aduio tape books?I have a reason for asking this.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Eric,Can't say I have ever listened to audio tape books actually.Do you think they would help stop my brain waking up and 'buzzing'?When I wake up in the night I don't feel anxious, or worried or stressed or anything - just my brain seems to have adopted a backward time clock or something.Another thing that probably doesn't help is that every night at the same time I have to get up and pee - which has been going on for about 10 years.And once I've been to the bathroom I'm awake and can't fall asleep until its nearly daylight.Any ideas you have would be welcome becuase the sleep thing is driving me mad







Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Clair, try what we talked about in chat.The audio books can be very helpful to fall asleep really, but your problem is more waking up and a body clock mechanism I think.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I find the audio books exciting, and want to hear more and more. This may not be conducive to sleep. Why not pop in one of Mike's tapes, side two perhaps. It's familiar and you should be able to just drift off to it.AZ


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Eric,I've found an extremely interesting website on Seasonal Affective Disorder....maybe I'm clutching straws here but I firmly meet five of the common symptoms listed and it explains my sleep and lethargy problems to a tee. http://www.sada.org.uk/symptoms.htm What makes me think this could be a possibility is the getting up to pee has been with me for 10 years plus, but the sleep problems have not.I had no idea SAD could do all this stuff to the body - curious!Do you think its worth bringing this up at the doctors?Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Clair, I have SAD to although its relatively mild, and I am sure a lot of people with IBS probably have some symptoms of SAD has the two share some common causes.Also SAD is a part of the body clock. Serotonin is a player in this as well as IBS.here is some info. http://dubinserver.colorado.edu/prj/jph/braincircadian.htm


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Thanks for the info on circadian rhythms Eric - it takes me back a few years (I used to study psychology years and years ago) - Just wish I had paid more attention in class now







To me this explains more to me about my sleep and lethargy problems more than doctors have been able to.Are there any diagnostic tests for SAD? or is it just a case of pinning a tail on a donkey in the dark?Clair


----------

